# CA A tree trimmer dies when he is pulled into a wood chipper



## Booshcat (May 29, 2009)

NIOSH has recently released the following Fatality Assessment and Control Evaluation (FACE) Reports:

2008CA005 CA A tree trimmer dies when he is pulled into a wood chipper 
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/stateface/ca/08CA005.html


----------



## 2dogs (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## tree md (May 29, 2009)

Very sad. What a way to go. Prayers to the family.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 29, 2009)

The chipper looks like its well set up and has all the safety equipment in place. Guy had tons of experience but sounds like he got complacent. Maybe a watch strap got caught or glove? Sad.


----------



## techman (May 29, 2009)

Maybe a limb was dropped on him and knocked him out?


----------



## newsawtooth (May 30, 2009)

*Automatic Feed Wheels*

On another forum we talked about safety procedures for chippers. One poster indicated that he trained for emergency procedures. It makes sense to train people using chippers so they are conditioned to respond consistently to particular situations. May or may not have been factor in this case. If the company had difficulty locating the material presented in their safety meetings, it is likely that they they did not train thoroughly. 

My chipper is an RC 12 with a maximum feed rate of 143 feet per minute. Which translates to 2.3 ft. per second or a six foot piece of person or material in under 3 seconds coupled with the power of the feed wheel, which rips limbs out of a grapple with ease. Point being that once you reach the feed wheel it is too late. I would be interested to know what the feed rate of the accident chipper was set at. A simple way to increase your margin of error is to decrease the feed rate by half or more from the maximum. It has turned potentially lethal moments for me into non-events. 

I am not second guessing the deceased, just trying to make our work environment safer. I offer my sincere condolences to all involved. 

Brent


----------



## wavefreak (May 30, 2009)

They should make an electronic chip that goes in your gloves and a ring of sensors around the dangerous parts. When the chip goes between the sensors it shuts the thing off. Sort of like those tags in stores that prevent shoplifting.


----------



## Bermie (May 30, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> They should make an electronic chip that goes in your gloves and a ring of sensors around the dangerous parts. When the chip goes between the sensors it shuts the thing off. Sort of like those tags in stores that prevent shoplifting.



Now that's not a half bad idea...sort of like the 'deadman' clip on jetskis that goes around your wrist.


----------



## outofmytree (May 30, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> They should make an electronic chip that goes in your gloves and a ring of sensors around the dangerous parts. When the chip goes between the sensors it shuts the thing off. Sort of like those tags in stores that prevent shoplifting.



Great idea untill you take of the gloves because they are hot or to untie a knot or pick your nose!

In the heirarchy of control of hazards ppe is the last solution. A far better solution is to ensure two people operate a chipper at all times. Not one in the bucket and one on the chipper. 

Do you think that 1 extra groundie is costly? Try telling this guys wife and kids that Daddy isnt coming home from work ever again. I run the company and its my pocket that the extra wages come from. My policy is simple. No one gets hurt and nothing gets broken. Oh and no one ever works alone. Is this expensive? Perhaps. But I can sleep at nights and so can my crew.


----------



## techman (May 30, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Great idea untill you take of the gloves because they are hot or to untie a knot or pick your nose!
> 
> In the heirarchy of control of hazards ppe is the last solution. A far better solution is to ensure two people operate a chipper at all times. Not one in the bucket and one on the chipper.
> 
> Do you think that 1 extra groundie is costly? Try telling this guys wife and kids that Daddy isnt coming home from work ever again. I run the company and its my pocket that the extra wages come from. My policy is simple. No one gets hurt and nothing gets broken. Oh and no one ever works alone. Is this expensive? Perhaps. But I can sleep at nights and so can my crew.



Great policy, and a great way to run your company. My hat is off to you.


----------



## wavefreak (May 30, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Great idea untill you take of the gloves because they are hot or to untie a knot or pick your nose!
> 
> In the heirarchy of control of hazards ppe is the last solution. A far better solution is to ensure two people operate a chipper at all times. Not one in the bucket and one on the chipper.
> 
> Do you think that 1 extra groundie is costly? Try telling this guys wife and kids that Daddy isnt coming home from work ever again. I run the company and its my pocket that the extra wages come from. My policy is simple. No one gets hurt and nothing gets broken. Oh and no one ever works alone. Is this expensive? Perhaps. But I can sleep at nights and so can my crew.



I'm not a tree guy, but safety is safety. The key to any safety practices is actually practicing the policy. Taking your gloves off because it's too hot is breaking protocol. Two ground crew running a chipper is a disaster if they like to screw around and not follow their training. But in truth, anything like a electronic chip embedded in gloves is a last defense against a mistake or a true freak accident. 

And I also commend you for taking on the expense of the extra crew member. Some corners just aren't worth cutting.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 31, 2009)

*Safety Brochure*

Most everyone already has something like this or has seen one, but this publication from Kansas State University is a good text to cite or reference in your safety plans.

http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/ageng2/mf2710.pdf


----------



## clearance (May 31, 2009)

I have chipped thousands of loads into many chippers. Only hurt was getting whacked in the head once feeding a duck-n-chuck parked downhill, my fault. If you follow the rules, no problem. Here is the problem, I have told groundsmen never to reach in with their hands, to alway use a pushstick, always. And to let go and turn away, as soon as possible, always. 

They are trained, and told, but do they obey? You can't fix stupid. Make something idiot proof, and they will make a better idiot. I know I sound cruel, but c'mon.:deadhorse:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 31, 2009)

did you see { a hispanic worker} that says it all you cant teach brains tom trees


----------



## tree md (May 31, 2009)

I saw that he was born in Mexico but had lived here the majority of his life. From what I gathered, he had worked for the city doing trees for 16 years so he wasn't someone fresh off the street, he was a veteran. If he had been fresh off the street and the city had put him working the chipper by himself I would say it was as much their fault as anyone's. Being that the guy had been working 16 years in the field and this happened to him just makes me think that something went horribly wrong and this was a tragic accident. Kind of gives me pause that he had been working so long at the job and this still happened to him. I've been at it 18 years or so and it makes me think that if it can happen to someone with his experience level it could certainly happen to me. A sad situation no matter what. His family will grieve over this just as ours would. I hate to hear of anyone going in that way.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 1, 2009)

clearance said:


> I have chipped thousands of loads into many chippers. Only hurt was getting whacked in the head once feeding a duck-n-chuck parked downhill, my fault. If you follow the rules, no problem. Here is the problem, I have told groundsmen never to reach in with their hands, to alway use a pushstick, always. And to let go and turn away, as soon as possible, always.
> 
> They are trained, and told, but do they obey? You can't fix stupid. Make something idiot proof, and they will make a better idiot. I know I sound cruel, but c'mon.:deadhorse:



It is my theory that what you describe is the first half of a fatal chipper accident. Getting hit hard enough to either knock you out or at least to stun you. No amount of training or safety switches will save you if you are unconscious, face down on a branch being drawn into a chipper. A work buddy on the other hand can. 

Once again. Don't chip solo.


----------



## tree md (Jun 1, 2009)

I was nearly knocked out when a crooked limb pitched and hit me under the chin onetime. I was feeding from the side and there was no danger of being dragged into the chipper but I can see how that could happen to someone who has been knocked unconscious. Wouldn't surprise me if something similar happened here.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> I was nearly knocked out when a crooked limb pitched and hit me under the chin onetime. I was feeding from the side and there was no danger of being dragged into the chipper but I can see how that could happen to someone who has been knocked unconscious. Wouldn't surprise me if something similar happened here.



Ouch. Dude I actually felt that. One of my guys fed a decent branch skinny end first which had a pretzel shaped end. I was 3 metres from the the chipper and that nasty piece of work slammed me in the ribs knocking me sideways against the house. I slid down like the wall like Danny Green had just planted a powerhouse right on me. If I had been hit that hard on the chin I would be in hospital still. Hope you recovered 100%


----------



## Bermie (Jun 1, 2009)

I always advocate safe work practices, two on the chipper is a good practice. I don't wear gloves when feeding a chipper unless they are the snug fitting kind, (because I usually wear my wedding band) no cuffs to get snagged.
As for the chip sensor, its a theory...could have some merit, the sensor on the person could be in a velcro wrist strap, something that would pull off fairly easily if it got snagged...


----------



## Ekka (Jun 1, 2009)

How many Irishmen does it take to feed a chipper? :monkey:


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 1, 2009)

Ekka said:


> How many Irishmen does it take to feed a chipper? :monkey:



I give up. How many?


----------



## tree md (Jun 1, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Ouch. Dude I actually felt that. One of my guys fed a decent branch skinny end first which had a pretzel shaped end. I was 3 metres from the the chipper and that nasty piece of work slammed me in the ribs knocking me sideways against the house. I slid down like the wall like Danny Green had just planted a powerhouse right on me. If I had been hit that hard on the chin I would be in hospital still. Hope you recovered 100%



Fortunately I made a full recovery. I had to get stitches under the chin and a week of light duty rolling around with the grapple truck sawing big logs and I was good as new. I think it might have knocked some sense into me. The owner of the company told me I was lucky I didn't have my tongue in the way, said he had know some to bite their tongue off in the same circumstance. I was feeding limb logs from the side, had fed the crooked log and was moving away to go for another log and the limb pitched before I could get out of the way. Just goes to show you how fast something can go wrong. That was around 15 years ago. I try to be a little smarter than the log these days. :crazy1:


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 12, 2009)

Ekka said:


> How many Irishmen does it take to feed a chipper? :monkey:



I'm Waiting Smartass


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 12, 2009)

Booshcat said:


> I'm Waiting Smartass



Ekka is currently banned. You may be waiting for some time.

If I had to guess, I would suggest he was baiting me regarding my worksite practise of two men at a time working the chipper. He and I have a history of differences of opinion on OHS issues.


----------



## clearance (Jun 12, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> It is my theory that what you describe is the first half of a fatal chipper accident. Getting hit hard enough to either knock you out or at least to stun you. No amount of training or safety switches will save you if you are unconscious, face down on a branch being drawn into a chipper. A work buddy on the other hand can.
> 
> Once again. Don't chip solo.



Not so, I was beside the chipper, no way I could have been pushed into it. It was a decidous top. As soon as the butt caught it was sucked in very fast and a branch clipped the side of my head as I was turning away, off too the side, and much lower than usual because of the steep driveway. I should have explained better, sorry.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 13, 2009)

clearance said:


> Not so, I was beside the chipper, no way I could have been pushed into it. It was a decidous top. As soon as the butt caught it was sucked in very fast and a branch clipped the side of my head as I was turning away, off too the side, and much lower than usual because of the steep driveway. I should have explained better, sorry.



Sorry clearance, I didnt mean that you were in danger specifically, I mean that, in view of the OP, being struck by a branch and getting stunned or even knocked out is the likely 1st part of a fatal chipper accident.


----------



## Raymond (Jun 13, 2009)

*Gotta love the push sticks*

He was probably cramming dead crap in a dull chipper.
One piece broke, with his weight behind it sucking him in. 

My luck, it would take off the top of my head and arms,
throwing me back out and I survive.


----------



## clearance (Jun 13, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Sorry clearance, I didnt mean that you were in danger specifically, I mean that, in view of the OP, being struck by a branch and getting stunned or even knocked out is the likely 1st part of a fatal chipper accident.



No offence. Anyways, if you were knocked out, standing in a safe spot, you would just fall to the ground. I figure these accidents where people went into the chipper they were doing something wrong, like standing on the apron, puching stuff with thier feet, that kind of thing.


----------



## Treetom (Jun 13, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> did you see { a hispanic worker} that says it all you cant teach brains tom trees



for a couple years now, i've been reading in this section of AS as well as in the 'injury' section of tree industry magazines. many hispanics being injured. bring in low-payed inexperienced workers with little or no training and we have a recipe for disaster. just wondering, do illegal workers qualify for workman's comp? it sounds like this guy had some experience under his belt, though. let your guard down for a sec or two and this job can kill ya. este trabajo es muy peligroso. condolencias a la familia.


----------



## tree md (Jun 13, 2009)

Treetom said:


> for a couple years now, i've been reading in this section of AS as well as in the 'injury' section of tree industry magazines. many hispanics being injured. bring in low-payed inexperienced workers with little or no training and we have a recipe for disaster. just wondering, do illegal workers qualify for workman's comp? it sounds like this guy had some experience under his belt, though. let your guard down for a sec or two and this job can kill ya. este trabajo es muy peligroso. condolencias a la familia.



I really can't see this guy being an illegal if he was working for the city. Sounds to me like he was a naturalized citizen and a pretty experienced worker by all accounts. Sad situation. I feel for the family.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 16, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> did you see { a hispanic worker} that says it all you cant teach brains tom trees





> for a couple years now, i've been reading in this section of AS as well as in the 'injury' section of tree industry magazines. many hispanics being injured. bring in low-payed inexperienced workers with little or no training and we have a recipe for disaster. just wondering, do illegal workers qualify for workman's comp?



Yes, unskilled labor is more likely to become injured/killed, and they tend to come from poor immigrant demographics. That does not call for the bigoted remark of your first post 

"No Chinese or Irish allowed":censored:

The fellah was a veteran muni worker, I'll vote for the complacency. I'd like to know what type of gloves he was wearing...


----------

